# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Dumb question time

## Graham99

Firstly, happy new year to you all. 
As the NZers who post on this forum will attest when you buy the sand and gravel component of the concrete mix it is called in NZ "Builders Mix" and was a 20 down screen with the sand added. This could be purchased from Mitre 10, Placemakers, etc (NZ) 
Over here in Sydney I have not seen anything like builders mix in the descriptions for aggregates. I've seen something along the line of "Cement Mix". Is this something else? Can anybody shed some light on this. 
Regards
Graham

----------


## Feralbilly

Hi Graham,
Its called "Pre-mix" up here in FNQ 
Billy

----------


## Graham99

Thanks Billy, 
I shall give it a go. Hope its the same down here in the expensive state. :Biggrin:  
Regards
Graham

----------

